# First Fatty



## fight fire 22 (Dec 14, 2015)

My first attempt at a fattie. It actually went better than I expected, with no blowouts.  I made a pizza fattie with 1lb Italian sausage and half a pound of hamburger. Some pizza sauce, parmesan and mozzarella cheese, pepperoni and black olives.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2015)

Sounds great! But where's the proof???


----------



## fight fire 22 (Dec 14, 2015)

I tried to go back and edit this. Had pictures to add but couldn't figure out how to do so. Hit submit assuming it would ask for me to upload them then. Can't find the option to start a new thread on mobile version but when I use the desktop version I can't add the pictures from my phone.


----------



## fight fire 22 (Dec 14, 2015)

20151124_131348.jpg



__ fight fire 22
__ Dec 14, 2015


















20151124_132232.jpg



__ fight fire 22
__ Dec 14, 2015


















20151124_173558.jpg



__ fight fire 22
__ Dec 14, 2015


















20151124_142635.jpg



__ fight fire 22
__ Dec 14, 2015


















20151124_175530.jpg



__ fight fire 22
__ Dec 14, 2015


















20151124_180307.jpg



__ fight fire 22
__ Dec 14, 2015


















20151124_180657.jpg



__ fight fire 22
__ Dec 14, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2015)

There you go! That's a fantastic looking fatty! Great job! Nice smoke!

POINTS!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2015)

That's one gorgeous fatty...   Great job.....Thumbs Up


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 16, 2015)

FF22, nice job sir !


----------



## disco (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey, FF. You could change your handle to Fine Fatty with this smoke.

Point.

Disco


----------



## grillfather (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks great! Smoke On!


----------



## gary s (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice Job, Looks like a winner to me   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## tjmitche (Dec 21, 2015)

Beauty!  I think I need to try this!


----------

